# Official Futurama Thread



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 29, 2012)

Didn't see it up, so here it is. Has anyone heard anything confirmimg season 7? I know they still have about 20 episodes left on their contract, so hopefully it will be some time this year, and beter than season 6.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 30, 2012)

june 20th is when we will start seeing new episodes apparently

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futurama_(season_7)


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 30, 2012)

Best show evar <3


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 30, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> [...] and beter than season 6.


 
I personally think that the season 6 was the most awesome so far, so I hope it will at least be as good that it


----------



## skeels (Apr 30, 2012)

Best show ev-

Aw dang it! 




Mister "I am my own granpa!"


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 30, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> june 20th is when we will start seeing new episodes apparently
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futurama_(season_7)


 Some of those episodes sound really good, but some of them already sound dated, and they're not even out yet. "31st century fox" and "6 million dollar mon" sound really good.


----------



## Edika (Apr 30, 2012)

And just as I was re-viewing Season 5 and 6 this thread pops up! Two thumbs up for one of the wittiest cartoons out there. The movies were not that good but the series itself is awesome! Can't wait for Season 7!


----------



## Xaios (Apr 30, 2012)

While my love of seasons 1 through 4 is rapturous, and I enjoyed the DVD movies quite a bit as well, I could never seem to find time to watch any of the season 6 episodes. My reading also suggested that, for the most part, they weren't quite as good as the show had been, leading me to fear that the show had started to undergo "The Family Guy Effect," as I call it. How do you guys think the 6th season faired in comparison to the show's original run?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 30, 2012)

Poorly. "the tip of the Zoidberg" could have been great, but was ruined by boring jokes and terrible execution.


----------



## C2Aye (Apr 30, 2012)

Xaios said:


> While my love of seasons 1 through 4 is rapturous, and I enjoyed the DVD movies quite a bit as well, I could never seem to find time to watch any of the season 6 episodes. My reading also suggested that, for the most part, they weren't quite as good as the show had been, leading me to fear that the show had started to undergo "The Family Guy Effect," as I call it. How do you guys think the 6th season faired in comparison to the show's original run?



I think the recent series was more hit or miss, but when it was on song, it was as hilarious as anything they've come up with. The final episode of the series, even if it was just a series of shorts, really cracked me up as well.

Seeing as you mentioned the DVD movies, I really liked Bender's Big Score. They somehow kept continuity in that episode and all previous seasons, whihc was fantastic!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 30, 2012)

Man, the only movie I liked was Beast With a Billion Backs, I thought the other 3 were all horrendously stale... Ah well. I've only seen a few of the season 6 episodes and they were _pretty good _but the original 4 seasons are still tops for me. I'll have to see the new ones more times/keep up to change that opinion.


----------



## MFB (Apr 30, 2012)

I remember watching the originals, then I watched the first 2 episodes of the new seasons and turned em off. I just feel like that spark is gone from when it originally ran, and now it's just trying to be current, kind of like the Simpsons; except only one of those has earned the right to stop being incredibly sharp and on the ball.


----------



## The Uncreator (May 3, 2012)

Love all the seasons of Futurama. Fry and Bender are some of the funniest characters. Whenever Fry does his terriefied scream, or Bender does his "realization that the bad thing he is laughing at is happening to him scream", I just laugh my ass off.

I love this show so much, more than The Simpsons even.


----------



## The Uncreator (May 5, 2012)

Enjoying Futurama with a nice plate of teriyaki roast pork, broccoli and ziti noodles


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 7, 2012)

Would anyone else like to add their favorite episodes? Mine are;
1. Where no fan has gone before
2. A head in the poles
3. The Sting
4. Roswell that ends well
5. Less than Hero
The Honking/Spanish Fry were a close 6th.


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 7, 2012)

I have so many favourites but these are the ones that I always tend to quote more than any others:

-The Honking (I own the original production script for this one, signed by Billy West too /nerd) ["And to you, his nephew Bender Rodriguez, he leaves his estate..." "Oh man! Let's stay there tonight!" "..on the condition that you spend at least one night within its walls." "Oh man, there's always a catch!"]
-A Big Piece of Garbage ["Now that the, er, garbage ball is in space, docta', perhaps you could help me with my sexual inhibitions?" "With gusto."]
-Fry and the Slurm Factory ["What are those?" "Grunka-lunkas!" "Tell them I hate them!"]
-Xmas Story [This episode is basically _perfect. _It has absolutely everything I love about the show. Might even be my absolute favourite. "I was walking to work the other da-" "I doubt it!"]
-The Deep South ["My home! It burned down! How did this happen?!" "That's a very good question!"]
-Raging Bender ["We love you daddy Bender!" "Shut up, baby, I know it!"]
-The Luck of the Fryrish ["Horse Pepsi okay?" "Neigh!"]
-The Birdbot of Ice-Catraz ["Oh my god. It's like Hong Kong!"]
-The Cyber House Rules ["Listen pal. By the end of the day, ONE of us is going to have ONE. EYE."
-Time Keeps on Slippin' ["I guess I'll take the AFC China, and you can have the NFC" "Oh great. Break my heart again!"]
-Anthology of Interest II [These episodes are classics, "That's just air escaping from the folds of his fat!" "Wooooo"]
-Godfellas ["I can't believe I have to spend eternity with barely any swag!"]
-Less Than Hero ["Hey, Captain Yesterday, I find your skin-tight highwaters extremely sexy"/"This cape is so god-damn heavy -_-"]
-Bender Should Not Be Allowed on TV ["Does smoking and drinking make me cool? Again, the answer is yes."]
-Jurassic Bark [d'aww  ]
-The Sting ["Alright, I'm insane! But at least I'm sane enough to know it..."]
-The Farnsworth Parabox ["Whatever is in that box, it's the only thing I ever wanted." 
"In my experience, boxes are usually empty, or maybe with a little cheese stuck to the top. And one time, pepperoni. What a day that was!"]
-The Devil's Hands are Idle Playthings ["Wow! Your kid is great! How hard did you say you had to hit him?" "Fairly hard..."]

I really should have just said all of them... But I like that show way too much.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 7, 2012)

From "A head in the poles"
"Please Mr. Nixon, we're trying to appeal to your sense of decency!"
"Oh god Fry, I had the most terrible dream! 0s and 1s everywhere, and I think i even saw a 2!" "Calm down Bender, there's no such thing as 2."
"I'll sell childrens' organs to zoos for meat, and I'll go into peoples' houses at night and wreck up the place! Mwahahaha!"


----------



## Xaios (May 8, 2012)

Hoooboy, so tough to choose a top 5.

5) Future Stock
4) The Devil's Hands Are Idle Playthings
3) Time Keeps On Slippin
2) Where No Fan Has Gone Before
1) Jurassic Bark

Jurassic Bark has quite possibly THE saddest ending to a cartoon episode ever created.


----------



## MFB (May 8, 2012)

I'm not sure which one hits home for me more, "Luck of the Fryish" or "Jurassic Bark." My guess is the latter but I cry during either so it's tough to say. Obviously that delegates them to my top 5 favorite episodes, along with The Devil's Hands are Idle Playthings and not sure what other ones would be up there. I'd have to go back and look.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 8, 2012)

WELLLLLLLLLSHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 9, 2012)




----------



## slowro (May 9, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;3001537 said:


>




Please say I am not the only person to have shouted out "IRRRONNNN CCCCOOOOOOOAAAAAAROOOOO" at some random point not related to futurama


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 9, 2012)

Did anyone else notice that they changed the pronunciation of "Ndnd" in the new seasons?


----------



## Edika (May 10, 2012)

It's true that season 6 was not as good as the previous seasons but some of the episodes were quite good. I liked "Attack of the killer app!" a lot. As for favorite episodes from the 5 seasons it is so hard to choose!


----------



## liamh (May 10, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;3001537 said:


>




"THIS SWORD COST ME 500 DOLLAROOOOOOOOOO"

The first few series were insanely funny, I dont even bother with the new stuff. I feel it's suffered the same fate as The Simpsons.
My favourite episode is the on where fry becomes the emperor of the planet of the water people.


----------



## MFB (May 10, 2012)

My roommate put "Into the Wild Green Yonder" on yesterday and I think that was it's last big hurrah. I didn't bother watching "Beast with a Billion Backs" and what little parts of "Bender's Big Score" I've seen it's rather lackluster as well


----------



## Prydogga (May 10, 2012)

I thought the movie-episode things were pretty lame, but the actual episodes since then have actually been great, although I doubt anything will ever top the original set of series.

I don't know if I could pick a top 5, but Devil's Hands and Jurassic Bark are of course my 2 favourites. So so damn good.


----------



## Bekanor (May 10, 2012)

After I watched Office Space over dinner last night I flicked over to foxtel and the giant trash ball episode was on, so good. I really need to buy all the seasons on dvd.

"And this appears to be a doodle of myself as a cowboy".


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 29, 2012)

This is relevant! 



So ossim.


----------



## Murdstone (May 29, 2012)

I stopped really enjoying the episodes starting with the movies. There seems to be something missing that the original seasons had that the new ones just don't. It's not to say that they're bad or anything, just not the same. 

I think Godfellas will always be my favorite.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jun 17, 2012)

BUMP!
Wow, only 4 days left, so excited!


----------



## piggins411 (Jun 20, 2012)

I love the new episodes just as much as the old. The episode where the professor built the time machine that only goes forward in time was particularly good


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 21, 2012)

Any thoughts on the series premiere?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jun 21, 2012)

"Series" or "Season"?
Actually, I liked both. Last night's episodes were pretty good. The Mars apocalypse episode was a little weird at the end, but it was still a good episode. And I now have another thing to add to my list of things Futurama taught me: vending machines are ig'nant.


----------



## fps (Jun 30, 2012)

Xaios said:


> While my love of seasons 1 through 4 is rapturous, and I enjoyed the DVD movies quite a bit as well, I could never seem to find time to watch any of the season 6 episodes. My reading also suggested that, for the most part, they weren't quite as good as the show had been, leading me to fear that the show had started to undergo "The Family Guy Effect," as I call it. How do you guys think the 6th season faired in comparison to the show's original run?



They're using more pop culture references, which are cheap, and bad. And there isn't the wit to the same degree, and Futurama seriously needs the wit, otherwise it can get a bit like what Season 6 was- sometimes funny, sometimes interesting, you want to like it, but a little plodding, and a little bland. Oh and I liked the films, especially the third and fourth ones, thought they were really good!


----------



## VMNT (Jul 1, 2012)

fps said:


> They're using more pop culture references, which are cheap, and bad. And there isn't the wit to the same degree, and Futurama seriously needs the wit, otherwise it can get a bit like what Season 6 was- sometimes funny, sometimes interesting, you want to like it, but a little plodding, and a little bland. Oh and I liked the films, especially the third and fourth ones, thought they were really good!


 
I agree. Still, not as bad as The Simpsons.


----------



## fps (Jul 1, 2012)

VMNT said:


> I agree. Still, not as bad as The Simpsons.



Absolutely, plus Family Guy has become a pretty damn funny show again to my mind, proving that with the right writers you can get a show back on course. Futurama currently has a reduced writing staff though, and I think it shows.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree on the pop culture part. All the shows I used to like started doing this, and it made me not enjoy them anymore. Family Guy, South Park (especially) and now a few episodes of Futurama. Hoping they keep away from that path in the new season.


----------



## Lagtastic (Jul 3, 2012)

Furtive Glance said:


> This is relevant!





Thanks for this, totally missed it somehow. Made my day! I had no idea some of these guys from Futurama voiced some of my favorite animated characters from the 90s.


----------

